# Rescue cats are the best!



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Whether you find them as strays or feral, the cat finds you (see my thread in this section about Bobby adopting us), or you get your cat from a shelter, they are the best and although I'm sure that folks who pay a lot of money for a purebreed cat will love that cat too, somehow the "free" ones are the best.

My beloved Vanilla (who left me at age 19, now RB) was a shelter cat, so was my current big fuzzy orange buddy "RJ" (now 18 and doing fine).

Just a few weeks ago we were adopted by a gorgeous stray, Bobby.

My former cat Dupree (now RB) was a funny self-adopted cat. I lived in a large apt complex and one Saturday afternoon, I opened my front door and in walked this handsome grey kitten, wearing a ribbon bow collar (so he had apparently gotten out). But after notifying the apt office, putting up notes at mailboxes, no response. Apparently his owners just decided to dump him out as they moved out. Rude, but I got the finest, coolest fun cat as a result.

Saddest was one evening, I'd been playing pool at a local bar, headed to my car in the bar's lot, 11pm. I heard this piteous mewing coming from somewhere so I searched around w. my flashlight, no cat anywhere but the mews finally led me to the dumpster. There, on top of all the other trash, was a small cardboard box that was emitting mews and rocking around back and forth. I was shocked to see that the cardboard lids of the box had been folded down in fourths to lock the top. I opened the box and out came a gorgeous tuxedo-coat kitten who immediately leapt into my arms and snuggled. Some evil person had stuffed him into the box and folded lids over so he'd be trapped. Terrible. But the result was a new pal!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Katdad, I agree! All of mine have found me one way or the other and I wouldn't trade a single one!
I am so happy you were where you were, to be able to save the dumpster kitty...
Grrrr, some people...sigh...
At least that little one ultimately had a happy ending!
Bless You!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree 100%. Rescues are the best. Somehow they end up rescuing you when you didn't even know you needed to be.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sweet stories Katdad! Cats have a sense of who they can trust. You have been blessed by those kitties as much as they have been by you.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Omgosh I cannot believe what some people do to their cats

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

All my pets are rescues and I love them dearly

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

My boys were dumped on the side of a country road in a paper bag. My sister found them - luckily, it was dusk and it got below 0 C / freezing that night in an area with lots of coyotes. They were about 6 weeks old at the time. My girls were from a reserve, strays that a local rescue picked up in an effort to spay / neuter the starving stray population there. I foster failed on them. 

I would LOVE a bengal, I think they are incredible and I understand why people buy breeds... but I'm at capacity right now and as long as I foster / volunteer I don't see that changing or space opening up for a pure bred! :lol:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww, Katdad you are stealing my thunder. When I go to the shelter I am awestruck at what wonderful cats we have there! SO many to choose from but frankly some DO have issues but from what I've seen with love and bit of attention those issues would pass. Too many people pass up shelter cats because they think they are damaged goods. Well, if you had a home for 12 years, was loved and cared for and then given up - you'd have a couple issues too. 

Love saves the day with these fellows - I firmly believe that! I will ALWAYS adopt from a shelter or the street. Always. I'm getting ready to take home 2 fosters tomorrow for the first time ever. I'm pretty sure I will be a foster failure with at least one of them.

Tiiqua, I agree- I would just love a Persian again. My Sam, a rescued 12 yo silver Persian, was my love, but as long as there are those moggies that speak to my heart I can't justify choosing beauty over saving another life. That is just me though.


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Got my cat from a cat rescue charity that takes in strays/unwanted pets etc, Wouldn't change him for anything.

I personally would always choose a rescue cat over one from a breeder.

It's nice to be able to give a forever home to an unwanted animal.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

With you! All seven of ours (and the dog) are rescues.


----------

